# Kilo/saane cross



## kgarzia (Jul 25, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has done any crosses of Saanen does to a Kiko buck and what the results were. We have the opportunity to house some dairy does for a friend and permission to breed to our Kiko buck. Not sure how good of mothers the Saanen are and whether they have any trouble kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Saanen are usually excellent mothers.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I have crossed a Kiko buck over a Saanen/nubian doe. Great mother, lots of milk so kids grew well. Really nice looking kids.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a Saanen doe and she is an excellent mother, a heavy milker, and she hasn't ever had any problems kidding. She is one of those does that always fools you and suddenly clean and fed kids are found in the barn. 

I don't have any experience with Kiko's but our does are always bred to a Boer buck. I would think it would be a good cross with some good stout kids on the ground.


----------

